# anyone have an Adirondack chair in sketch up to share?



## bugsiegel (Dec 12, 2008)

looking for sketch up drawing of an Adirondack chair
Thanks in advance


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

If you want good old fashion plans,I can post a couple,but sketchup drawing is out of my league.


----------



## bugsiegel (Dec 12, 2008)

Sure would like to see what you have. I've been looking on line for a nice chair. Some are more appealing than others. I may have to take what I like from one and the other to come up with a nice design. A set of plans will help with the basic dimensions though.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.thingstobuild.com/adirondack-chair.html
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/woodworking/2919751
http://www.calredwood.org/pdf/Projects/Adirondack+Chair.pdf

http://absolutelyfreeplans.com/OUTDOOR%20PROJECTS/outdoor_projects.htm
http://canadianhomeworkshop.com/2478/project-plans/build-this-muskoka-chair
http://canadianhomeworkshop.com/2650/project-plans/make-a-rocking-muskoka-chair-out-of-composite-wood-2#projecttabs


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Companies like Minwax and Popular Mechanix have free plans on their websites.


----------

